# I'm not a single mum nomore!



## Laura2919

I cannot believe I am writing this lol! 

But me and FOB are trying again :wacko: !!
You all may be rolling your eyes and saying no Laura dont do it but we had a really long chat and we realised we done a lot of things to hurt one another and I thought I didnt love him by thinking I hated him and the same for him. After a long chat we realised how stupid we have both been about it all and we are taking things slow. 

I am moving next week finally so thats my fresh start. Just me and the girls and he can earn his time back! lol. 

I know you must all be going oh noooo! But I hope I have your support ladies!! 

:kiss:


----------



## billy2mm

im new here and so i dont know the history but if you feel its the right thing to do go for it and take it slow!

by saying he has to earnhis time back it sounds to me like you have your head screwed on the right way!


----------



## whoops

I'm happy for you. I've read some of your other threads, and I did feel that because you were so angry at him, you still did care about him. If you were indifferent, it would have been a different story.

Just take things slowly, and best of luck! x


----------



## whoops

Stupid site posting twice! :blush:


----------



## laylasmommy

I support you. 

I'm doing the same thing and luckily we won't be living together so we can actually take things really slow.


----------



## scottishgal89

you know im always here for you :)
i was so so shocked when i read this though!!!
i hope he gets his act together for you and the girls
:hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

:rofl: All I seen was the thread title and scottishgal89 underneath it and went say waaaaa?? :haha: 

But :hugs: Hopefully things work out ok! And take things slow :)


----------



## suzanne108

Oooh good luck!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## lou_w34

I hope everything goes well for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good Luck hun xxx

I hope it works out for you guys, 

xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Hope it works out for you :) x


----------



## scottishgal89

sweetlullaby said:


> :rofl: All I seen was the thread title and scottishgal89 underneath it and went say waaaaa?? :haha:



:rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

Lol. 
Thanks ladies! I think its definitely worth a shot. Why should be both be miserable when we can be happy! We have a lot to work on but if we truly belong together we can work on them! 
We wont be living together, Im gonna have my flat and he is gonna be with his mum! 
He popped in today to see us and we are going for dinner tomorrow night just me and him. 
I am happy about it so yes. I was also shocked writing it but hey ho! lol 

Thanks girls. Means a lot xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh hun that is so great! I really hope you can make a good go of it! :-D Best of luck to you! Though will miss seeing you around these parts! Don't be a stranger and keep us updated xx


----------



## surprisebaby

i'm really happy for u. good luck! xxxx


----------



## Linz88

This made me LOL Its so funny how one min we can hate dere guts n a next min we can love dem! Im so happy for u- im glad u can be a family! Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Aww hope things work out for u xx :hug:


----------



## scottishgal89

enjoy your dinner!!
hope you have a good time xx


----------



## Laura2919

Thanks girls. Im hanging around for a bit! You never know whats gonna happen. Plus I have my secret gift to send! I am sending it this afternoon!


----------



## expecting09

Good luck sweetie, I'm glad to see your taking things slow aswell. He has a lot of making up to do! xx


----------



## Jem_x3

I was wondering why he was commenting on your FB so much.. I'm totally not a stalker :blush: I'm happy for you - I hope it all works out. They can't all be complete assholes right? lol xx


----------



## Laura2919

Haha! Im gonna post on here still. I love you girlies! I want to still catch up with you all do you mind???


----------



## frankyzw

Wishing you the best Laura. It would really be great for you two and your girls to be a family again. Hope you'll still pop in here to check on us!

xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Course you can still post here :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

Lol good! :rofl: I still want to see how your all getting on!!!


----------



## surprisebaby

so glad you've got a happy ending :flower: x


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww good luck hun. Hope it all works out for you :)


----------



## scottishgal89

have u got an update from your dinner hun?
tried to catch u on msn but you've not been on when i am
xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Hey, Yeah it all went good. Sorry I havent been on I have been sorting out my flat. Finally got the keys yesterday so I am happy about that! Everything is going good, we talked a lot about everything and he really wants to make it work!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yay!!! On getting the keys to your flat!! I have to wait a few weeks :( no fair lol the contractors are still working lol


----------



## scottishgal89

im glad you both got on well!!
just saw your status. have fun decorating!!!
i finished painting lo's room yest :)


----------



## Laura2919

OMG! I have been at the flat all day and all we done was strip 2 windows and paint the bathroom! Not even finished the bathroom yet! There is so much work! Really infuriates me because they couldnt keep it clean and now I am paying the price lol! Cost me an absolute fortune trying to clear it out!


----------



## carolyn_s

good luck hun.xx


----------



## scottishgal89

just think about what it will be like after, will be worth it when its all sorted :hugs:


----------

